# Benchmark session-dabei sein ist alles



## weddingcrasher (27. April 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin. Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, noch eher unerfahren mit PCs (aufsetzen schrauben bischen OC  kein Problem), aber mich hat OC schon immer fasziniert und mich würde es auch echt einmal interessieren, wie so eine Benchmark-session aussieht 
Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es hier ja einige, die sich von Zeit zu Zeit zusammen tun und mit ein bissal Stickstoff oder trockeneis versuchen eine Reihe neuer Rekorde aufzustellen 

Ich würde jedenfalls echt gerne mal bei sowas dabei sein und vielleicht kann ich ja sogar ein bisserl helfen 
Also wenn mal jemand so was macht, und lust auf Gesellschaft hat könnte mir der/diejenige ja eventuell eine PN senden 
Würde mich echt sehr darüber freuen!

Optimal wäre natürlich wenn es in Österreich wäre oder nahe Österreich, ich wohne in Tirol... Also länger als 4,5 oder 6 Stunden würde ich nur ungern fahren...

Ich hoffe ich habe viel glück, damit mich bald mal wer einläd XD

LG Weddingcrasher


----------



## theLamer (27. April 2011)

Hehe hab für Freitag 100l LN2 da 
Dazu noch nen paar wenig CPUs, vielleicht kommt ja nen schöner Score 7,5 GHz+ raus, eigentlich das mindeste. Außer die Prozessoren sind alles Krücken... wollen wir es mal nicht hoffen 

Schlechte Nachricht: Dresden


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. April 2011)

Ich hab für Juni und evtl. für nächste Woche noch was geplant... Sind allerdings auch über 700km von dir ^^ (Paderborn, laut GMaps ~6,5h Fahrt)


----------



## weddingcrasher (28. April 2011)

Dresden Klingt echt weit^^
Paderborn auch^^

Naja vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand anderer 

Freitag is auch ein bissal zu spontan XD

@masterchief79
Wenn du das im Juni
Machst köntest du dich ja wenn du lust hast melden 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich nichts näheres ergibt 

Lg


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

du würdest dich freuen wenn sich nichts näheres ergibt?
naja dann freu dich mal, weil es wird definitiv hier statt finden 

und da weder du noch masterchief79 auto fahren können, bin ich derjenige, der sein töff töff anschmeissen muss. und ich fahr net bis nach österreich 
aber im süden gibts auch genug leute von hier, die sessions machen.
kannst dich ja mal mit Lower in verbindung setzten. der wohnt in österreich.


----------



## weddingcrasher (28. April 2011)

SOrry ich glaub ich hab mich da zweideutig ausgedrückt XD

Was ich eigentlich meinte war:
Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich nichts mehr ergibt das näher bei mir ist
XD

Ich werde Lower auf jeden fall mal kontaktieren, danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. April 2011)

@Vaykir: Ich werde aber in 3 Wochen 18 und das passende Auto gibts dazu... Von daher bin ich dann auch mobil


----------



## Vaykir (28. April 2011)

weddingcrasher schrieb:


> Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich nichts mehr ergibt das näher bei mir ist
> XD



das ist doch der gleiche quark 

was du sagen willst ist folgendes:
es würde dich freuen, wenn sich was ergibt, das näher bei dir ist.
das andere ergibt doch keinen sinn 

@ masterchief
oha tatsache. aber kleiner tipp von mir:
mit nem frischen führer schein nicht 800km am stück bis nach österreich ballern.
da pennste nämlich volle möre ein bei und der sprit is auch fürn pöter. erst recht bei 1,61€ pro liter! (die ölkonzerne haben echt ne macke).


----------



## weddingcrasher (28. April 2011)

Nein was ich sagen will ist:

Wenn sich etwas ergibt das näher bei mir ist wärs super, wenn nicht, wäre das mit masterchief cool. Vorausgesetzt das angebot steht natürlich 



Auserdem würde ich mit dem zug anreisen, nix mit töff töff XD


----------



## Turrican (28. April 2011)

es gibt ab und zu oc sessions vom oc team austria. 
ich bin da auch hin und wieder dabei, das ist allerdings halt in wien.


----------



## weddingcrasher (28. April 2011)

Ja Wien würde noch gehn....
Könntest du mir eventuell eine PN schreien wenn da mal wieder was ist?


----------



## Turrican (28. April 2011)

weddingcrasher schrieb:


> Ja Wien würde noch gehn....
> Könntest du mir eventuell eine PN schreien wenn da mal wieder was ist?


 ja, wäre kein problem.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Mai 2011)

Bei ner Session in Österreich wäre ich auch voll dabei, weil bin gerade in der Schweiz, und das noch das ganze Jahr Aktuell ist bei mir nur 3D Benchen angesagt, ist bestimmt aber auch interessant für dich, also ich würde kommen


----------



## weddingcrasher (28. Mai 2011)

Ja ich hab das eben
Noch nie gemacht deshalb such ich eher wen zudem
Ich kommen kann


----------



## TheBeRecords (2. Mai 2012)

Wegen dem oc team austria events in wien hätte ich auch gerne eine pn wenn möglich


----------

